# Terry Towelling Nappies



## cabaretmum2b

Does anyone else use terry nappies with big safety pin type things? I got a big starter pack in Mothercare today and am very excited about using them, but wondered if there are any tips that people think I should know? I'm expecting my first and have literally no experience with reusables!


----------



## Rachel_C

I haven't used terries but there are some ladies around who have/do :)

My tip would be to buy some nappy nippas - much easier than pins and less scary!


----------



## anothersquish

I dont use them but second the nippas. Much better and safer than pins!


----------



## OmiOmen

I don't intend to use them but also would recommend the nippas, I say this because one of my first memory's is of nappy pins sticking into me! 

I have some that I intend to use to mop things up with but thought I would very briefly look them up earlier out of interest and came across this site which may be useful... 

https://www.terrynappies.co.uk/category/Nappy Know-How.html


----------



## bubbles

Practice *all *your folds, google different folds aswell because the mothercare set (from what I remember) doesn't show many. I didn't practice alot and think this may be one reason I didn't 'get on' with them


----------



## Rachel_C

This doesn't really help you I suppose but if anybody else is considering terries, I would also look into the Disana organic tie on nappies... they're lovely! We only have one but it's soooo soft and they're cheap too. We definitely need to boost it but for a newborn I think it would be ok, or you could buy cheapie boosters (or use terries folded into a pad) for them. I really wish we'd had some of these when Leyla was little and will definitely be buying some if we have another baby.


----------



## enola

We intended to use terries and I have some beautiful Little Ewes ones just sat here if you decide you like and want to buy some 'posh-ish' ones! I practiced all of the folds loads on teddies but it's quite different on an insane squirmy crying baby, even if you pre-fold them! We've found Tots Bots Fluffles with a nippa to fasten to be a nice 'fairy bum' at home substitute :flower:
Hope this helps!


----------



## bjl1981

when my LO was very small I didnt even bother with pins or nippas, just held it tight whilst I put the wrap on. This only really works if you have aplix wraps which you can do tight :)
I liked my terries, but once LO gets wriggly its difficult.


----------



## Lacrosse

I LOVE terry squares, but with a nappy nippa, not a pin, but I prefer bamboo ones than cotton as they don't make quite such an enormous bum! I love putting them on neatly (I take a little tuck around the top of each leg once it's on to make a really good seal, and make it neater) and I love seeing them on the line, and I love the way they dry so quickly - even my bamboo ones! And I do find them the most bombproof as well!


----------



## Racheldigger

Can you use nappy nippas with terry nappies, then? I've been looking for advice on nappy pins, because the ones that came with my Mothercare starter pack are wearing out: they have plastic caps, and they don't seem to be as durable as the metal ones I remember from my own infancy. Alternatively, can anyone recommend a source of metal-capped nappy pins that don't become unsafe after a few months of use?


----------



## littlestar

yes you can use nappy nippas with terry squares.


----------



## princessellie

we use terry nappies quite a bit still aswell, i do have some pins but since i got my nippas have been using those instead cos they are much easier to get tight

x


----------



## gills8752

I use terries too - but I dont bother with pins etc. I manage jsut now with the wraps holding everything in place. and to be honest - I dont fold in the set ways - just kinda bung it round her with a chunky bit at her foof for pee catching adn it works fine.
I'm sure I'll need to do it properly once she starts crawling etc though


----------



## Celesse

I'm also using Terry Squares with a nippa and a NB wrap. Currently using the "jo" fold. I tend to fold my nappies as I put them away in the nappy stacker for ease of use.


----------



## ThatGirl

I have 3 zorbet terry sqaures bright bots orange ones and two gorgeous bambinex bamboo squares to try on alfie would also recommend nippas


----------



## Racheldigger

They showed us nappy nippas at the ante-natal class, but I couldn't for the life of me figure out how they worked. Do you really just press the three prickly heads into the left side, right side and underside of the nappy and hey presto, the nappy is secured?


----------



## xerinx

yea hun thats all there is to it!! :D


----------



## T-Bex

Broken record here; I find nappy nippas much better than pins! Buy a few though, as I always misplace them when I'm thinking about something else!

And yeah; the reason they work, is because when you put the nippa in place and let go of the nappy, the nappy expands slightly, and means the little grasper part of the nippa kind of clings into the fibres.

I suggest practising on a doll first; I have a pink (baby sized) bunny with a nappy on sitting in my living room for when I want to practise a new fold on someone that doesn't wriggle!


----------

